

Enterprise Security Management Software - kboucher

In March we released Silverlock for Mac - A password manager and secure digital wallet. We are currently in the process of expanding to iOS, Android, Linux, Windows, Windows Phone, and Blackberry.<p>While developing Silverlock, we noticed that there was a significant need for enterprise password management solutions. Based on our research, we found that many businesses are either not using password managers at all and&#x2F;or employees are using sticky notes or other similarly unsafe methods to remember their passwords. We also found that of the businesses that are currently using password managers, many of the currently available solutions are lacking in usability and portability or they are using password managers that aren’t specifically designed for enterprise. In addition, many of these enterprise products are limited to software setups that businesses may not be equipped for and&#x2F;or may not want to purchase due to cost of maintenance, with equivalent, incompatible software systems already in place.<p>We would love to hear your feedback on our current product and what you would look for in an enterprise offering.<p>www.silverlockapp.com
======
lazylizard
er, its not me looking for a solution, but i suspect they're very into
sso+AD/ldap?

